# feeling sad today



## Ana_Nurse (Oct 24, 2009)

So I have been trying to stay positive. Today I am being haunted by the what if's! I start to wonder about all of this separation and if maybe I am wasting my time holding out and working on this. I know my husband says he wants to work it out but I still feel upset that he left us, his family! 
Last night he came over to watch our daughter so I could go with a friend of mine to have a little bit of time by myself. When I got home around 11, he was asleep and so was the baby. I told him I was back so he could go. He said okay and then went back to sleep. I sat down for a bit and had a beer and read a book. Then I went to go wake him up again and he woke up and snapped at me about drinking(i got close and he could smell the beer). He said I was out drinking with my friends. Which I was not. I did not have a beer until I got home. I will no drink and drive. I am not much of a drinker, so this is a rare occasion for me. I couldn't understand why he got upset. This man has been out partying and having fun since he left. This is the same man who would not come home some nights because he was to drunk...
He has me confused. I did not say anything I just let him be upset and he started yelling at me and slammed my front door and left. What is his deal??? Anyone out there have any ideas?


----------



## rangerguy (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats sad...! Wonder if maybe he had a go at you as he saw it as an opportunity to lessen his guilt. Your 'drinking' as he put it, may, to his mind, help 'justify' his actions in leaving. I hope not, for your sake, as he may just look for more 'opportunities'. Just be aware. I hope it sorts itself out. I know it's hard, but try to be positive...


----------



## Ana_Nurse (Oct 24, 2009)

Could be Rangerguy... I never thought about it that way. 
Thanks for the response btw...


----------

